# On the Ground....



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Just wanted to share some pics of our current litter at four days old. Jersey and puppies are all doing well. We have high expectations for these pups they are out of CH. MACH Prospect's Slam Dunk MH, UD X Beechcroft Bullock's New Study JH, WC, CGC

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Gotta luv em'!!

Nice looking litter Travis. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

nice looking pups why do they have collars on?


----------



## bisontraks (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your pups. They look great.

Terry

"There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face." 
- Ben Ames Williams (1889-?)


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks! The reason for the collars is identification.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Bullock Outdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Just more pics of the pups at 14 days old!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock

Mama & Pups


















Green Collar Male









Light Blue Collar Male









Dark Blue Collar Male









White Collar Male









Pink Collar Female









Purple Collar Female









Light Purple Collar Female









Misc. Pics













































Karson checking in on the pups!


----------

